# Most Common Gear Cutter Module



## Xiansheng (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I suspect this is a daft question, but is there a gear cutter module which is most commonly used?

Regards

Xiansheng


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 17, 2015)

I used to know that answer.  If I remember correctly it depends on the size of the teeth you are trying to cut. The gear diameter will depend the number of teeth.  Sorry I never cut gears in the shops I have worked in. I have bored  out the inside diameters before on commercial gears to match the worn/broken ones.


----------



## Xiansheng (Apr 18, 2015)

Bill C. said:


> I used to know that answer.  If I remember correctly it depends on the size of the teeth you are trying to cut. The gear diameter will depend the number of teeth.  Sorry I never cut gears in the shops I have worked in. I have bored  out the inside diameters before on commercial gears to match the worn/broken ones.


Hi Bill,  I wasn't so much interested in the gear calculations, which I can do, but whether certain modules are more commonly found than others.  For instance, it seems to me that reading about various projects on the Internet, Module 1 seems to come up a lot.


----------



## uncle harry (Apr 18, 2015)

Xiansheng said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I suspect this is a daft question, but is there a gear cutter module which is most commonly used?
> 
> ...



The famous Tubalcain, AKA MrPete222 on U-Tube has a video showing cutters of different shapes with respect to numbers of teeth and pitches. The video also shows actual cutting and indexing.  Very informative and clearly presented.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 18, 2015)

I 


Xiansheng said:


> Hi Bill,  I wasn't so much interested in the gear calculations, which I can do, but whether certain modules are more commonly found than others.  For instance, it seems to me that reading about various projects on the Internet, Module 1 seems to come up a lot.



I appreciate the reply.  This is why I like this site I always learn something new.  Never heard the term Module used before it was always Pitch.  I did find a article that might help, it did help me;  http://www.minitech.com.au/images/PDFs/Gearcutters.pdf.  I remember gear cutting can be complicated.

Hope you have a great weekend,


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 22, 2015)

Learn something new everyday.  What a beautifully simple system!


----------

